# Pains from hell



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

I am having pains right now, and all of yesterday, I am on Donnatal, and Bentyl, and spasms in right side are there, but don't seem to be as bad as they can be, and my period is supposed to start in the next day or 2. And with it comes pains shooting down my leg, and back pains too. This is terrible, I read that Ginger Tablets should help, so I am going to get myself to the drugstore this afternoon and buy some. Last 2 months I got the pains/spasms after my period. I am not on birthcontrol, because we are trying to conceive, but I am wondering if going back on birth control would help reduce the pains. I am at a loss, scared of period starting or ending cause I know I will have pains, I want to cry. What else can I do to stop the pains, please.


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

You may want to try some "Aleve", (naproxen-sodium) that's what I'm taking now. I seem to tolerate it better than Motrin. It works to reduce inflammation that can be brought on by the hormones. Take it with some food or milk. Hope it helps.


----------



## cmarieal (Jan 10, 2002)

Hey,I agree with the suggestion to take Aleve, it helps sometimes for me too. Unfortunately the only thing that makes some days bearable is Lortab or vicodin. I usually get severe cramps before my period, and I can't tell the difference between diarrhea cramps and PMS cramps. But when they hit, I am doubled over and praying for a quick death.PooH, I read other your post saying that you are pregnant, I wish you the best! I hope your pregnancy is without IBS, it's tough enough being pregnant!! Again, congratulations to you.


----------



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks so much for the information, of course I cannot take Aleve now hehehe, but dr said if I eat well, and take metemucil each night, I should be ok, he said I cannot take any meds while pregnant, not even Bentyl. And thanks for the congrats! I took HPT this morning, went to dr. to confirm, and will get blood test results tomorrow. YAY! This will be our 2nd child, my daughter is 10. Again, Thanks!


----------



## cmarieal (Jan 10, 2002)

Pregnant PooH,Watch out for gas with the Metamucil. Citrocel doesn't produce any gas at all, and it's just as safe.Good luck!


----------



## tashamae1 (Jan 20, 2002)

Regarding your "pains from hell"...I went to my gastro yesterday..when I described the pain low in my right side and the pain that runs down the outside of my right leg and lower back pain....he thinks I must have back problems???? I am scheduled to ahve a hysterectomy on Feb 4 for heavy bleeding and this pain....but I am kinda confused about whether to have it or not...I have ibs/d and hav had it for about 20 yrs......I am 47 yrs old old.......any advice????


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Tashamae - Do you have fibroids? Is that why you're having heavy bleeding and pain? Doctors usually won't do a hyst. when you're close to menopause because the absence of estrogen shrinks the fibroids. cgd21


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

ive had horrible pains only on my right side and sometimes into my legs and back where i couldnt walk well and it turned out to be large cysts that had to be surgicially(sp) removed maybe you should check and see if that is what it is??


----------

